# Safari ne démarre plus



## chch44 (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour, je viens de m'inscrire sur macgeneration car bien entendu j'ai un problème !
Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai bidouillé hier, mais en allant sur l'appstore (je suis sur un MBP), j'ai cliqué sur "télécharger" OS X Lion (pourtant je l'avais déjà ! mais je sais pas : une amnésie partielle temporaire !). 
Enfin après une bonne heure 1/2 de téléchargement, tout se rallume parfait SAUF safari ! impossible d'aller sur internet ; une fenêtre s'ouvre : "Safari a quitté de manière imprévue" "Cliquer sur relancer pour rouvrir l'application".
Mais en fait, ça fait rien du tout et c'est la cata ! y'a plus moyen d'aller sur internet.
Voilà. Si qq'un avait une solution ce serait vraiment super.
D'avance merci.


----------



## tsss (15 Août 2012)

Hello,

ton pb est peut-être dû à une extension incompatible avec la version de Safari installée.

Pour faire un petit ménage des extensions, quitter Safari, se rendre sous :

Bibliothèque (cliquer sur "aller" dans finder avec la touche alt enfoncée) > Safari > Extensions 

les déplacer sur le bureau et relancer Safari.


----------



## chch44 (15 Août 2012)

NON, hélàs, la même fenêtre s'ouvre et ça ne marche pas !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

On peut aussi tenter en désactivant toutes les extensions : 

Safari / Préférences / Extensions : en haut à droite, bouton "désactiver".

Je ne sais pas si ça marche, mais il faut essayer.


----------



## tsss (15 Août 2012)

chch44 a dit:


> NON, hélàs, la même fenêtre s'ouvre et ça ne marche pas !



Bon,

faire les mise à jour système,
réparer les autorisations,
déplacer les .plist de Safari sur le bureau (stockée sous >Bibliothèque>Preferences> ...),


----------



## chch44 (15 Août 2012)

j'ai pas de .plist de safari dans préférences !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> On peut aussi tenter en désactivant toutes les extensions :
> 
> Safari / Préférences / Extensions : en haut à droite, bouton "désactiver".
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça marche, mais il faut essayer.


j'ai pas compris comment on fait ?!


----------



## tsss (15 Août 2012)

chch44 a dit:


> ....
> j'ai pas compris comment on fait ?!



Lancer Safari, aller sous Prefences puis onglet Extensions et cliquer sur désactiver les extensions ... mais vu que ton Safari plante à son démarrage, ça va être compliqué de se rendre dans les pref de Safari.


----------



## chch44 (15 Août 2012)

je peux pas lancer safari en effet, donc je ne peux pas aller dans préferences !


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2012)

chch44 a dit:


> j'ai pas de .plist de safari dans préférences !




Les fichiers .plist de Safari sont dans ta bibliothèque (que tu peux faire apparaître en allant dans le Finder, menu Aller avec la touche alt enfoncée)

Puis tu trouves le dossier (je te remets le chemin complet) :
ta petite maison / bibliothèque / Préférences / com.apple.Safari.plist

et tu as aussi d'autres fichiers .plist dans :
ta petite maison / bibliothèque / Safari

Déplace donc ces fichiers .plist sur le bureau et relance Safari.


----------



## chch44 (15 Août 2012)

eh non ca ne marche pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

par contre j'ai pas de fichiers com.apple.safari.plist
mais j'ai en effet d'autres .plist dans bibliothèque/Safari.
Je les ai mis sur le bureau tous mais ca ne fonctionne toujours pas !
est ce que je dois les remettre à leur place avant de trouver une autre solution ?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2012)

chch44 a dit:


> est ce que je dois les remettre à leur place avant de trouver une autre solution ?


Tu n'es pas obligé de les remettre.
Par contre, as tu testé dans une _autre_ session ?


----------



## chch44 (15 Août 2012)

Alors : je n'avais jamais fermé ma session donc je découvre : une session invité, qui redémarre l'ordi et effectivement ouvre safari. 
Mais bon, j'ai pas mes topsites et mes favoris, vu que je suis en invité ; je ne vais pas me contenter de ça ! 
Mais est ce que ça te permet de me trouver une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Ca veut dire que l'application elle-même est ok.

Le pb dans ta session doit venir du fichier com.apple.Safari.plist que tu dis ne pas trouver, mais qui doit bien être dans : tasession / Bibliothèque / Préférences.

Attention ce fichier contient tous tes signets et ton historique.
Déplace le sur le bureau et lance Safari : il doit se lancer, mais vierge, neuf...

Il faudra restaurer ce fichier depuis une sauvegarde pour retrouver toutes tes préférences personnelles.


----------



## chch44 (15 Août 2012)

en fait je les ai trouvé ! je sais pas trop comment, parce qu'avant de mettre tous ces messages j'avais essayé de les chercher car j'avais vu dans le forum qu'il fallait faire cette manip, mais je les trouvais pas ! enfin bref,  donc je les ai mis sur le bureau mais ca n'a pas marché quand meme !


----------



## Wilde (15 Août 2012)

Salut,

par hasard c'est quoi normalement ta page de démarrage lorsque tu ouvres Safari?

Je pose la question car j'ai eu un soucis avec ma page de démarrage qui faisait planter safari. J'avais juste le temps (le temps que ça plante) de cliquer sur un favori dans ma barre de favori pour passer sur un site qui lui ne faisait pas planter le navigateur.

Et à partir de là ben tu modifies ta page de démarrage si ça vient de là.

Question aux experts : peut-on modifier sa page de démarrage hors safari? dans les fichiers de pref ou autre?


----------



## chch44 (15 Août 2012)

Quand j'ouvre Safari c'est les top sites qui s'affichent et sinon après je passe par mes favoris habituels ou par la barre de recherche google.

C'est ça que tu veux savoir ? j'ai bien répondu ?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2012)

chch44 a dit:


> Mais bon, j'ai pas mes topsites et mes favoris, vu que je suis en invité ; je ne vais pas me contenter de ça !


*Attention* avec la session Invité : rien n'est mémorisé, aucun fichier n'est gardé !


----------



## djio101 (16 Août 2012)

Sinon télécharge chrome, place safari dans la corbeille, grâce à chrome re-télécharge safari et comme pour moi, ça devrait fonctionner une fois ton navigateur réinstallé...


----------



## chch44 (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour, et merci pour cette réponse.
Mais comment je peux télécharger chrome alors que je n'ai pas d'acccès internet puisque Safari ne s'ouvre pas ?
Est ce que je peux et dois le télécharger sur une session invité ? et revenir sur ma session.
Mais est ce que j'aurai chrome sur ma session après ?
C'est un peu confus tout ça pour moi !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 depuis une session d'invité je ne sais pas si c'est possible (ça m'étonnerait beaucoup).

En revanche tu peux le faire depuis une autre session ayant les droits d'administration. (tu peux la créer).

Lance Safari depuis cette nouvelle session, télécharge un autre navigateur, installe-le (il sera dans le dossier Applications à la racine du disque, donc commun à toutes les sessions).

Ensuite retourne dans TA session, et lance ce nouveau navigateur.


----------



## tsss (16 Août 2012)

Moué, si safari fonctionne sur une autre session les bidouilles du dessus seront sans effets ... Je pense. 
Comme dit plus haut, l'application est saine sinon ça ne fonctionnerait pas sous la session invité. 
Encore une fois,
Vérifier les maj,
Réparer les autorisations,
Vérifier extensions et pluggins exotiques (glims & cie).


----------



## legreg2 (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

j´ai eu exactement la même amnésie !!!!

J´ai ré installer lion x mais cela ne fonctionne pas. 
Par contre dans le rapport il me marque que je suis sous une ancienne version de safari, donc j´ai télécharger (via un autre mbp) la mise a jour de safari mais la quand j´essaye de l´installer il me dit que la version installer sur mon mbp est plus rècente que celle télécharger !!!??? 

Je ne suis pas spécialement doué en informatique mais si une personne pouvais me dire ou trouver, dans le rapport 
d´erreur, la ligne ou les lignes ou pourrait être marqué le problème je pourrais le poster sur le forum histoire de faire avancer le schmilblick...  

Si quelqu´un pouvait m´aider ou nous aider ( je ne sais pas si la personne á résolu le problème)?

Merci

Greg


----------



## legreg2 (14 Septembre 2012)

Problème résolu pour ma part grace á l´intervention de Renaud31 que je remercie encore
ré installation de safari 6 lion.

Bonne journée á tous


----------

